# Old Pickens Reef



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

OK, I was talking with a friend who had too many beers but described a place between Navare and Pensacola [Beach]. He stated that it was an old road that was now a submerged reef. It could be walked to or an old man would bring you to it with a 4X4 for a fee. He said it was called, "Pickens." 

Sounds like an old legend but has anybody heard of something like this?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

What?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

thats the beer talking.....


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I've dove all around that area and never heard of such a place and I'm old...


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Atlantis?
:drink:


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Probably the beer talking


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

But what do I know, I only been living here since March...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Like I said, probably an old legend. Well, I am gonna drink a few and watch the fireworks with another old friend tonight from the boat. Who knows, maybe he'll tell me a tall tale, too.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Unless he was talking about parts of the old fort in the pass. ie. Old Fort Mcree.


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> What?


 
This post cracked me up.


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

Atlantis?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+2 of beer talkin'...jus sayin.


----------

